# Old Craftsman bogs out &/or stalls



## mdesrochers (Dec 28, 2012)

I proudly resurrected my Grandfather's Craftsman snow blower (circa 1980's "driftbreaker" model # 536-909800) after years of sitting. Fresh gas and oil and some lubrication and the thing took right off (which was exciting). I've taken advantage of some milder weather; changing the belts, cleaning the carb and making carb adjustments to try and get it running even better. The issue I am having right now is that when I have the machine running and attempt to throw snow (even smaller amounts) the engine bogs down and stalls if you don't catch it in time.
I can get it to throttle up & down through the RPM range by hand if I pull or push on the throttle control in front of the engine (see the first attached picture) but the machine won't do so automatically like I believe it should? I've looked through the owner's manual and can't find anything that indicates where an adjustment may be required? Is there something simple I am missing? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## uhall (Dec 17, 2012)

I believe your problem is fuel. A lack of fuel from the high speed jet. If the jet is adjustable (thumb screw) simply open it up some more and your problem is solved. You can do this while it's running. Screw is on bottom of float bowl. Turn counter-clockwise to open and opposite to close. 

You might want to take out the main jet from under the float bowl and give it a good cleaning. Here's a link from youtube, the 5 minute carb clean. Hope this helps.


----------



## mdesrochers (Dec 28, 2012)

The carb has been cleaned and adjusted (did that today before this post) and it's nearly spotless! The machine runs fantastic until it gets into a snow bank or trys to throw snow. Fuel isn't the issue...the issue is that the machine doesn't automatically adjust the engine RPM like I believe it should...


----------



## uhall (Dec 17, 2012)

Man, I don't know what it could be then. The same problem you're having actually happened to me a few years back and I just took out the jet and gave it a good cleaning and adjusted the jet to keep it from bogging down. 

Don't worry, there are some well informed people on here that will have you up and going in no time.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I know you can get the engine to throttle up by manually pushing the governor but thats under no load.

It still might need adjustment.

try watching the governor arm ( the arm you were pushing on) when you drive into a snow bank, if it moves it is working but there isnt enough fuel getting through and the carb needs adjustment.

If it does not move something is broken inside.

If you want to tie a small string to it and drive it into a snow bank, as soon as it starts to die pull the arm more than it is doing automatically and see if it still dies. if it dies---carb adjustment or further cleanout, if it works fine you need to adjust your governor.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

every engine adjusts differently but your governor arm looks to be in a pretty good spot.

the lever in your pic... screw on the left... loosen it and move the arm a tiny bit. I dont remember which way gets you faster/more fuel 

tiny adjustments only, it is very sensitive.

ONLY TOUCH the governor after checking the other stuff, I am by no means a pro but messing with governors is a pain.


----------



## mdesrochers (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion td5771, I know that the carb is in good shape, we cleaned it yesterday and it was in pretty good shape even before that.

It sounds like I may have to fool with the governor a little bit. Not what I want to do because you're right, it will be a pain, but that seems to be the only option I have left right now, unless someone else has another idea...


----------



## mdesrochers (Dec 28, 2012)

Went out and double checked everything a few minutes ago; td is right, the governor arm doesn't move when I get the machine into a snow pile and under load. Does anyone know how to diagnose & fix a governor?


----------



## mdesrochers (Dec 28, 2012)

After having spent another hour or so tinkering I think I have the problem solved. I came across 2 things; 
1. The linkage between the governor arm and the carb was rubbing on what looks like an overflow hose of some sort? I believe this was inhibiting free range of movement.
2. The screw on the front of the governor arm as you look at it was somewhat loose, I got 2 full turns out of it when I attempted to tighten it so maybe the governor wasn't getting the full input from the engine that it should have.

I ran the machine and it goes through snow better now, still bogs a little but I think I can fix that with a minor carb adjustment. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

glad you figured it out. governors dont take much to stop them. rubbing on the breather hose would do it. its a breather for the crankcase.


----------

